# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  where field & value = value

## Gretel

Can anyone explain in plain english what this clause translates to:
select * from Table123 where Field123 & 524288 = 524288

----------


## skhanal

This is doing bitwise AND operation between the value of the Field123 and 524288. So WHERE clause will be true if Field123 value is 524288

----------

